# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  El descenso del caudal de los ríos amenaza a la energía hidroeléctrica

## Salut

> *El descenso del caudal de los ríos amenaza a la energía hidroeléctrica*
> 
> El futuro de la energía hidroeléctrica en los próximos 40 años es sin duda un punto clave para el desarrollo económico del planeta, más aún si tenemos en cuenta que durante ese período se registrará un mayor descenso en las reservas petroleras y gasíferas. Más allá de la dificultad que supone predecir el comportamiento de los cursos de agua, el esfuerzo de científicos de todo el mundo ha permitido elaborar un escenario capaz de resumir las características de los aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos en todas las regiones del planeta sobre 2050.
> 
> Un informe elaborado por IEEE Spectrum, medio especializado que pertenece al Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers, recoge las opiniones y el trabajo de ingenieros y expertos en todo el planeta, esbozando un posible panorama sobre la realidad del sector hidroeléctrico dentro de 40 años.
> 
> Los cambios proyectados en la generación de energía hidroeléctrica para 2050 incluyen el análisis de aquellos sectores del planeta que deberán atravesar situaciones críticas con relación a los recursos hídricos, como así también la determinación de las regiones con mayor potencial en este tipo de energía.
> 
> Es importante recordar que la energía suministrada mediante el aprovechamiento de recursos hídricos significa en la actualidad un quinto de la electricidad generada a nivel mundial, con 850 a 900 gigavatios de capacidad instalada en todo el planeta. Más de 60 países obtienen un porcentaje superior al 50% de su electricidad a través de centrales hidroeléctricas.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/06/el-descenso-...idroelectrica/

----------


## ben-amar

[Pues no estan, todavia, tan desarrolladas las alternativas, eolica, solar ycualquier otra que salga, como para sustituir la hidroelectrica. O es para fomentar la construccion de nuevas centrales nucleares?

----------

